# The former appears to be slightly crawling out of his self imposed silence



## John_Hick (Nov 7, 2020)

For the first time in moons, the old site is coming up.  Give it a quick browse and see if you could find anything other than mention of the empty kd blog.  This may turn out to be interesting.  Or someone who purchase the old domain. And  the logos differ, though the same template is in use.

https://stolenhistory.org
P.S.  Longtime lurker, infrequent poster.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Tarheel (Nov 7, 2020)

KD Focus - w/ comments from KD himself

Is Korben Dallas Back?


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 7, 2020)

Please continue this discussion at the thread Is Korben Dallas back?


----------

